# واخيرا الهوك أب hook up



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Hook-up
بمفهوم بسيط هى التوصيل والتثبيت والتركيب لل
chiller
pump
ahu
fcu
وهى مجموعة من المحابس والوصلات ويتم اختيارها حسب القطر المحسوب للهد
وايضا تختلف هذه المجموعة حسب طرق التوصيل ومكونات النظام

طبعا ده فقط تعريف مبسط علشان نفهم الموضوع وان كان الموضوع اكبر من ذلك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pump hook up*

Pump hook up


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Fcu hook up*

fcu hook up​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Chiller hook up*

chiller hook up​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Ahu hook up*

ahu hook up​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*هدية*

اما دى بقى هدية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح ماسبق من محابس ووصلات*

شرح ماسبق من محابس ووصلات
الجزء الاول والثانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح ماسبق من محابس ووصلات*

شرح ماسبق من محابس ووصلات
الجزء الثالث والرابع


----------



## appess (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و حلاوة ياسيد حلاوة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة شغل عالى جدا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## hanisami (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المرفق


----------



## سلام على سلام (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ممكن شرح الwater hamer
وتأثيره على النظام واثناء التصميم


----------



## omar barakat (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله على المجهود المميز
و هدية مقبولة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*وسام على صدرى*



mohamed mech قال:


> ما شاء الله على المجهود المميز
> و هدية مقبولة


 يكفينى مرورك استاذى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع ده مهم جدا نزل المرفقات وافهمها جيدا وربنا معاكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على هذا الشرح الرائع للهوك أب والمحابس المركبة عليه


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

على فكره مه ما اشكرك بعد شكر ربنا لا اوفيك الحق لك انت انسان ممتاز بس ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*



اسلام الباجورى قال:


> على فكره مه ما اشكرك بعد شكر ربنا لا اوفيك الحق لك انت انسان ممتاز بس ربنا يبارك فيك


 ده فقط من ذوقك والله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله الذى هدانى لهذا


----------



## جدتى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اوى يا هندسة والله يكرمك ويخليك للمنتدى بس ياريت مكونات عن مناولة الهواء وشرح الاجزاء بالكامل لها وانواعها


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*بامر الله*



جدتى قال:


> شكرا اوى يا هندسة والله يكرمك ويخليك للمنتدى بس ياريت مكونات عن مناولة الهواء وشرح الاجزاء بالكامل لها وانواعها


 بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

لو حد عايز يضيف معلومات عن شرح المحابس يتفضل او ينزل صور
او يتكلم بخبرته عن الموضوع
منتظرين المهندس عبد العاطى
ومهندس صبرى سعيد
ومحمد ميك
وزنيتى
وزيكوتك
وحمادة لكس
واحمد رافع
اقصد يعنى اللى عندهم خبره فهم كثيرون
وطبعا مستريورك


----------



## moha.saeed11 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى عيد اضحى مبارك
مافائده ووظيفه
محبيس OS&Y

Tamper Switch


شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## egy_silver (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الشكر لله*



egy_silver قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع


الشكر لله


----------



## Atatri (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرد*



moha.saeed11 قال:


> اخى عيد اضحى مبارك
> مافائده ووظيفه
> محبيس OS&Y
> 
> ...


Tamper Switch
هو نوع من أنواع ال switches التى تقوم بعمل مراقبة لصمامات التحكم ومواسير الإطفاء ويتم ربطها مع لوحة الإنذار عن طريق جهاز يسمى monitor module الذى يقوم بمراقبة نقطة normally open من ال Tamper Switch معطياً تنبيه على لوحة الإنذار فى حالة تغير هذه النقطة.


----------



## ductlator (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## moha.saeed11 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

عيد سعيد وعود حميد
ان امكن الاجابه على الجزء الثانى من السؤال
مافائده ووظيفه
محبيس os&y
ان امكن صوره ومكانه فى الدائره وكذلك tamper switch
شكرا لشخصكم الكريم;


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز خضر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الانجينيير (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنى يكون الموضوع مفيد واللى عنده اضافة يتفضل


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## apo_mosa (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور يا هندسة و ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 يناير 2011)

*مشكور يا استاذنا *


----------



## مصعب111 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمارة (3 يناير 2011)

ألف ألف شكر يا هندسة و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (3 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## جسر الأمل (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا...وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)




----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يناير 2011)

وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (22 يناير 2011)

مبدع دائما .. جزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

كالعادة شرح ممتاز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_alex (23 يناير 2011)

_ ولا احلى, ولا اجمل, ولا اروع,_


من السيد/السيد حلاوة:28::28::28::28:​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يناير 2011)

*كلك احترام*



eng_alex قال:


> _ ولا احلى, ولا اجمل, ولا اروع,_
> 
> 
> من السيد/السيد حلاوة:28::28::28::28:​


انت اللى رائع شكرا لزوقك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
في موازينكم يا بشمهندس ...


----------



## السيد حلاوة (24 يناير 2011)

وفيكم الله بارك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

وتستاهل حلاوة على هذه التفصيلات يا سيد حلاوة


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mechanic power (4 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 مارس 2011)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



محبة الله ورسوله* قال:


> جزاك الله خير


شكرا على وجود امثالك فى امتنا
ربنا يحفظكم


----------



## ZEZO198 (5 مارس 2011)

الله يباركلك اخى كنت بدور على موضوع زى ده مجمع كده ربنا يكرمك بكل خير اخى


----------



## rezag80 (6 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الصحة


----------



## محمد_86 (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير لقد كنت فى حاجة ماسة الى هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن انور2 (9 مارس 2011)

10000000 شكر


----------



## fadi kabes (10 مارس 2011)

رائع رائع رائع لا مجال للوصف صراحة ممتاز ياباش مهندس


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (11 مارس 2011)

eng_alex قال:


> _ ولا احلى, ولا اجمل, ولا اروع,_
> 
> 
> 
> من السيد/السيد حلاوة:28::28::28::28:​


 
مبدع دائما ياسيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله جميعا خير


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات
لو سمحت لو احد يعرف مكونات ال zone control valve في انظمة اطفاء الحريق وايضا alarm check valve وهل مقاس ال 6" منه يحتاج مسافة كبيرة من الجدار لتركيبه

شكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 مارس 2011)

*مرفق لك صديقى*

مرفق لك 
اتوكاد بيه
zcv
alarm check valve


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (29 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى الاخوة يركزو فى الموضوع ده لانه مهم جدا وشكرا لكل من يهتم بالعلم والتعلم


----------



## محمد يس (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (20 يونيو 2011)

والله ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسه انا فعلا كنت محتاج الهوك اب ده كله


----------



## Ana HeeMa (20 يونيو 2011)

thnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxx y eng


----------



## حويجه (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووالف شكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يوليو 2011)

وفيكم الله بارك


----------



## north star (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد_86 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عن ما تبذله من مجهود يساعدنا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس سيد دائما عندما أبحث على ما اريد أجده مواضيع من احدى مواضيعك أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل أعمالك كلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lynxshaheen (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريتني احد تلاميذك يا المهندس السيد حلاوة عن جد كل مواضيعك تحفة
بدي اعمل اراشيف لكل المعلومات اللي بتقدمها لأنها موسوعة


----------



## salahelden74 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه 
وشكرا على المجهود الرائع
م.صلاح شاهين


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي عا المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحت امرك بشمهندس*



lynxshaheen قال:


> يا ريتني احد تلاميذك يا المهندس السيد حلاوة عن جد كل مواضيعك تحفة
> بدي اعمل اراشيف لكل المعلومات اللي بتقدمها لأنها موسوعة


 
تحت امرك فى اى وقت وتشرفنا فى الشركة ونعطيك اى معلومات او مشاريع مصممة او اى دعم من اى نوع تحت امرك
معلومات الشركة فى المرفقات


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله 
فيـــــــــــــــــــك وجعله في ميزان 
حسناتك


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر ليك هذا المجهود


----------



## dabo20 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع تسلم ايديك فدتنى كتير وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## محمدنبوي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## ahmed samy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## mahmod_yosry (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mohamedanees (25 مايو 2012)

بجد تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس حاجه فوق الرائع


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى ياهندسه وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سمير طلحة (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكر للملتقي ولأهله*

شكر واجب وتقدير كامل لمن كان سبب في نشر معلومه وتسهيلها علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا للبشمهندس سيد حلاوة


----------



## جاد الكريم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## akbargherbal (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (21 يناير 2013)

ممكن رابط مكتبك يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> لو حد عايز يضيف معلومات عن شرح المحابس يتفضل او ينزل صور
> او يتكلم بخبرته عن الموضوع
> منتظرين المهندس عبد العاطى
> ومهندس صبرى سعيد
> ...



شكرا للمجهود العظيم
شكرا لما قدمته من مفيد العلم والخبرة
وشكرا لثقتك 
ولكنك لم تترك مزيدا لمستزيد


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

butterfly valve


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

gate valve


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

globe valve


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

Cross-sectional diagram of an open globe *valve*.
1. *body*
2. *ports*
3. *seat*
4. *stem*
5. *disc* when valve is open
6. *handle* or *handwheel* when valve is open
7. *bonnet*
8. *packing*
9. *gland nut*
10. *fluid flow* when valve is open
11. position of disc if valve were shut
12. position of handle or handwheel if valve were shut


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

balls for ball valve


----------



## aati badri (22 يناير 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_valve


----------



## hikal007 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omaralawad (23 يناير 2013)

مممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## dhsv (24 يناير 2013)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور عل الجهد الرائع
*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (24 يناير 2013)

عايز لينك مكتبتك يا بشمهندس سيد وشكراا


----------



## محمود الزغبي (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

الشكر لكم موصول ولكل اصحاب الفضل وعلى راسهم دكتور مهندس صبرى سعيد احبه فى الله واستفدت منه كل الخير


----------



## elgamlaa (29 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله عليك


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (30 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## ashigalhoor (9 يونيو 2015)

مشكور كتير يا باش مهندس ...جزاك الله خير وماقصرت


----------



## سامح_420 (10 يونيو 2015)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hma_power (15 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------



## ahmed_20 (29 سبتمبر 2020)

الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_20 (7 أكتوبر 2020)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

